# Drivers tooting as they go past?



## 93162 (May 1, 2005)

When parked up within sight of a road in Spain, occasionally I hear the tooting of a vehicle horn as it passes. While I'm not absolutely sure these toots are prompted by my presence, I feel they may be. 

I am curious as to what motivates a driver to do that. I'd like to interview a few drivers to find out, but it's impossible as they don't stop. I could set up a road block, but it may be easier to ask and find out if any of you can shed any light on this topic.

I do note that in Spain drivers are more inclined to use their horns than we would in the UK, and that even when issuing a "friendly" toot to a friend spotted either on the pavement or in another car, the duration of the blast tends to be longer and more forceful than would a short, British "toot, toot". (Required, no doubt, to overcome the infernal racket of small, polluting motor bikes that seem to be missing silencers, and seem get away with it! RANT!).

I suppose what I'd most like to know is if there is any hostile motive for the tooting, and if there is any reason to be concerned. So far in three years of full-timing I haven't had any bad experiences, apart from having a generator stolen (unlocked, outside, not running - I accept 50% blame. But the insurance paid up, much to my surprise).


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*drivers tooting as they go past*

they seem to do it in france as well


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Some Brits also do the same if they pass a truck/caravan/motorhome/coach parked up in a lay-by !!

Its just very infantile behaviour meant to wake you up in case you are having a nap :evil: :evil: !!!

Pathetic isnt it ???


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

******

With a name like that you should know, it's objecting to you wild camping/parking.

Loddy


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

In France the camping caristes wave to each other, we were surprised how many waves we got as our van is still English plated atm. DH does seem to think the newer vans are a bit more *snobby* about waving but our french friends say that the dutch and english don't always wave back to them, so they don't always bother....
Tooting is usually for wedding parties in our part of France,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This happens mainly in the UK. When we wild camp we tend to choose a location away and out of site from these mindless morons but occasionally you can be in sight of a road and of course the odd one will do this. In my dreams I would like to see some kind of rocket launcher appear out of the van roof, lock on to the offending retard and give him the good news!

We once broke down in East Yorkshire and were in a layby by a busy road awaiting recovery. It was only 5 or 6pm at night but dark and I couldnt believe the number of dimwits that found it funny to pip, like we would be in bed at 5pm.

Clearly the odd Spaniard is of the same mentality. Only happened once in France to us.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We wild quite a bit but not in a layby,, don't like them, dirty nasty places (shudder me timbers) however sometimes we may not be far from the road and it has happened to us, but not very often at all


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wonder if they are related to those that jump in front of TV cameras when poor chap is trying to do his talk to camera live.

cabby


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I amazed that no one has pointed out its illegal to sound your horn after 11pm, except in an emergency!

Where's a policeman when you need one!

I think that means you are allowed to shoot them but you must use a silencer!

:evil: 

The honker not the policeman, that is. 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I wonder if they are related to those that jump in front of TV cameras when poor chap is trying to do his talk to camera live.
> 
> cabby


Yes they are. They are also the same people who visit the country side once a year and think its funny to lean out of the car window and shout "mint sauce" at sheep. They are also the same people who when on a train will quickly get bored and proceed to play every ring tone on their phone to their friends.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

When I played golf, there was a tendency for certain vans to hoot when they passed a tee which happened to be near the road. I was told it could be off putting (no pun intended). In my case I couldn't have got any worse.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always assumed it was friendly saying, "hello, I want to do that too!", Alan.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

They are saying

HAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOO

Ian


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am with erneboy and icer, a sort of "good for you",and i must hold my hand up to shouting,"Mint Sauce" at sheep up near Glossop!!. However,this was meant as a clear WARNING!!!,as i was delivering glucose syrup to the.........."Mint Sauce Factory",and trying to get them to make themselves scarce,LOL. And i do get out into the countryside often,.....Honest!.
Ted.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Perhaps it would stop if you got the wife to close the blind while taking a shower.

:?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think its fair enough - if someone is parked up illegally then its fair game for passing motorists to hoot, particularly if they are paying £15 or so themselves to stay on a legitimate campsite for the night. Just because people like to call it "wild camping" doesn't make it legal.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

peribro said:


> I think its fair enough - if someone is parked up illegally then its fair game for passing motorists to hoot, particularly if they are paying £15 or so themselves to stay on a legitimate campsite for the night. Just because people like to call it "wild camping" doesn't make it legal.


You need to get your facts right.

By avoiding CC Club sites and Forest Holiday sites, I sometimes save £30 a night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> I think its fair enough - if someone is parked up illegally then its fair game for passing motorists to hoot, particularly if they are paying £15 or so themselves to stay on a legitimate campsite for the night. Just because people like to call it "wild camping" doesn't make it legal.


Who said anything about being parked illegally. As I said I wouldnt park up somewhere where people with your outlook on life would get the opportunity to see me let alone honk at me but would somebody really be that upset at somebody else parking for free they feel the need to rebuke them and frankly hassle them? How Bizarre.

Oh I forgot. This is Britain, we must follow the rules and conform!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Peribro, when did you become the law on where you can and can't park. Laybys are there exactly for that. originally when they were building the roads they were spaced as far apart as the road gangs could lay a road in they day, then they could lay up for the night and carry on the next day. They are part of the road and unless there is a sign prohibiting overnight parking, and so it is legal to park in them, even overnight.

Some people might be just transiting to another part of the country and don't want, or can afford to pay for a site for the night, so using a layby is as good as anywhere to stay. I prefer a CL/CS site personally but have no problem with people staying wherever they like, why is it a problem for you?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peribro said:


> I think its fair enough - if someone is parked up illegally then its fair game for passing motorists to hoot, particularly if they are paying £15 or so themselves to stay on a legitimate campsite for the night. Just because people like to call it "wild camping" doesn't make it legal.


I have much better things to spend my hard earned money on than parking on a caravan site looking out at caravans.
I have a view most nights such as this










I sugest that if you prefer campsites that you buy a caravan :lol: 
or you could use your M/H for what it was intended 

Freedom 

or this


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

I must admit I've never heard of the "mint sauce" shout  

However (sorry!) ..... I found it kinda funny! :roll: 

john


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We,ve found that you are more likely to be beeped at when on a site. I remember a site in N Spain (Colunga), where it appeared the evening and night time entertainment was to drive your scooter or hatchback past the site beeping the horn. Don't recall any problems when wild camping though.

Equally I was probably knocked out by 11pm on Rioja etc.!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*tooting*

hi ****** my experience of people tooting there horns is when they pass the girls sat on those plastic chairs at the side of the road i think that's why they call it" horny " there customers that is its surprising what you can see out of these cab window . jud :wink:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Surely we have all been young and irresponsible at times and done things that we have thought was funny to us and our pals. 

Then we grow up and realise it maybe wasn't that funny after all  

These people will probably grow up and in 30 years time be on MHF complaining about the exact same things as we are now. 

We had horn blown at us in France but turned out we had parked in the wrong place and Aire was 200 yards ahead of us, we moved and no more horns blown  

It can be annoying but think of how much pleasure and fun they have got out of it!!! :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> Who said anything about being parked illegally. As I said I wouldnt park up somewhere where people with your outlook on life would get the opportunity to see me let alone honk at me but would somebody really be that upset at somebody else parking for free they feel the need to rebuke them and frankly hassle them? How Bizarre.
> 
> Oh I forgot. This is Britain, we must follow the rules and conform!


It takes all sorts! We should learn to be tolerant and accepting of different attitudes and behaviour, just smiling to ourselves when these inane and stupid actions impact on our own quiet and unassuming pastimes.
Or on the other hand we could mount that rocket in the roof and blast 'em!!
Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that however you use your van if it is wilding or campsite use as long as you are enjoying how and what you are doing it is OK.
Obviously if wilding not upsetting and nearby residents by taking their view. Leave the place as clean or cleaner than you found it.
If you get an idiot that peeps a horn? so what! We have only had a very few and never in the middle of the night (as far as I know)
Once we were on Skye and I found a nice little spot about 300 yds from the only house but in a direct view towards the sea.
I asked the owner if he minded if I stayed there for a night and his answer was "help yourself as I have this view 365 days per year"
If he had have shown any resistance, I would have moved on!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


I think some of the posters here, are in denial that M/Hmrs are becoming offensive to many people who live in tourist areas, because of their sheer number and size of their vehicles, and often by their indiscriminate parking, in the viewpoints, making it dificult for other members of the public to park.

Their idea of "wilding" usually means free parking,in order to avoid paying Campsite fees, and over the years I have been Camping and Campervanning (40+ yrs), I have seen it descend into a culture of, something for nothing,and I have a right to park wherever I like.


When I started, people tolerated the odd VW Camper parked for a night or two in really wild areas, but now we have great white juggernauts, taking up usually the best scenic sites and staying there for days on end. 


There are just too many of them, and they are too large. In fact, they have been their own worst enemy, because they portray, a two finger gesture to the rest of society. Hence the beebing of horns, they just dont like you.


Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree foll de roll, some people do abuse things but you get that in all walks of life!
Last year we stayed in a boat launching site and car park and parked in an out of the way corner at the back. We left room for the cars at the front and our view was not obstructed as we could see over their roofs. (not as there were many)
We got talking to the locals and no one minded (it was out of season)
A few vans came in and did similar, however one van arrived and parked it the prime location right at the front by the sea and guess what, he was a local.
In fact it is the position of the first photo that I posted earlier in this thread. Yes we parked there for a few minutes to take photographs prior to leaving.
It is all about consideration.
From our perspective it is not about free loading as we spend money in the local community and we never leave a mess. On this occasion it went windy and I picked up the rubbish bin that had blown over, while locals just disregarded it.
We always try to park discreetly and with consideration to others!

This is where we overnighted









This is where we could have stayed but only parked for the photo


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just to add.
When I said that we spend in the local community while wilding, I do not just refer to food purchases  
We usually buy most of our clothing including footwear and shoes while away wilding, therefore not an insignificant amount.
I am sure that in this present economic climate that the local shops do value our custom


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> I think some of the posters here, are in denial that M/Hmrs are becoming offensive to many people who live in tourist areas, because of their sheer number and size of their vehicles, and often by their indiscriminate parking, in the viewpoints, making it dificult for other members of the public to park.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if I am qualified to join in this discussion yet as we are only now awaiting delivery of our very first m'home. 
But what the hell? I'll have my say anyway. 
I think Andy is describing a feature which has become ever more prominent in our day to day life over the past 30 or so years, which is the increasingly crowded environment of this small island coupled with what seems to be an ever less tolerant view of others, especially when "they" are involved in some activity, pastime, opinion etc which is at variance with our own. 
My earlier comment was somewhat tongue in cheek but on a serious note I do think it is important for us all to be more tolerant. That does not mean that we put up with anything anyone cares to throw at us but comes down to living by a system of values which respects others. It is surprising how much a smile and a pleasant word can achieve - certainly much more than an agressive blast of a car horn!
So Grath's comments about showing consideration are very valid and show the way for all to behave, not just in m'homes but throughout life
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toot*

I always toot when I pass someone in a layby having a tiddle, or something of a more intimate nature!

Russell


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Toot*



Rapide561 said:


> I always toot when I pass someone in a layby having a tiddle, or something of a more intimate nature!
> 
> Russell


I guess after my earlier comment about tolerating others and showing respect for alternative values I should keep quiet about this comment - so I'll not say anything more :roll:

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think foll de roll summed up the position very well.

If I am in sight of another m/home at a spot I like, then I move on. It has to be an out of the way place and well away from houses to be suitable for me.

I cannot see any joy in cramming my van in with a lot of other wilders in places like a busy seaside promenade. My wildcamping trips take a lot of planning in advance.

I have recently discovered Temporary Holiday Sites (run by both big clubs) and have found them to be less regimented and formal as club sites and are a mix of friendly and sociable people. I find it uncomfortable to be on a proper site when the neighbours are not friendly back to you. I include motorhomers in this category. 

Nobody has tooted at me but I have had deer, owls and foxes disturbing my slumber.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Talking of Wilding, were off to Wales in the morning 
Don't know where yet, but that's the advantage of Wilding.
Just go with the flow and move when you want a different view.  
A few minutes ago, I nearly booked Baltic Wharf as there was a cancellation (now gone) Kath was horrified at the thought of looking at caravans  8O so I gave in again  A wilding we will go


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


people used to toot at me late at night or in the early hours when I was asleep in the wagon, I put them down to drunks on their way home trying to wake me up for a bit of fun.. idiots.





norm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For us wilding is not about free loading. I am not short of money thanks but there are several reasons why I dont stay on campsites. We dont wild all the time but it will always be our first choice before a CL or an Aire and only if we are completely desperate and there is no other choice will we go on a campsite. I wont stay in crappy laybys though, it has to be well researched, planned and as near perfect as possible.

The reasons for this is that we bought a motorhome to be free and to be able to isolate ourselves in some remote and quiet beauty spot either near the sea, river, lakes or halfway up a mountain. Its rare you can do that on a campsite and if you can you end up sharing it with a bunch of vans all in a row and it kind of takes the edge of a bit.

When you have sat with your feet in the River Tarn drinking a beer watching the moon come out or parked 6000ft up the Pyrenees and watched the stars at midnight from outside your van and woken up to a spectacular sunrise that is just for you and nobody else then you will understand what I am ranting on about.

I agree with Grath and 747 (fellow seasoned wilders) you respect the place you park and the local people to a much higher level than your average day tourist in a car. Pick up your litter and litter left by others and dont start a campsite, move on if others are there.

Here are some pictures of wild spots we like. There was no chance of being beeped at any of these.

Couldn't get nearer the sea, Brittany









Wilding on the River Rance near Dinan, Brittany in France









The English Lake district. Boys trip









New Years eve this year, Lake District again









Top of a mountain, Lake district 









River Tarn, South of France









Overlooking the Mulberry Harbour a couple of miles from Arromanches in Normandy









Scotland









Scotland


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice one barryd!

Great pix

(envious) john


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

grout20 said:


> Nice one barryd!
> 
> Great pix
> 
> (envious) john


Cheers.

Just looking at them again makes me want to get back out in the van again!


----------



## 93162 (May 1, 2005)

I'm the O.P. Thanks for all the responses, at least it's not just me then they toot at. It's only occasionally and I shrug it off anyway as it can't possibly be personal, even if aimed in my direction.

I agree that a campsite is a last resort. A lot of the attraction for me is the self-sufficiency aspect of free/wild spots. Even though I have bottled gas and supplies from Lidl's, I still have to hunt and gather water and try to consume only what electricity I store from the sun. And I can be in the middle of nowhere yet enjoying all the comforts, including bed pre-warmed by electric blanket during these chilly months. And I even have internet and TV signals in some pretty remote places, too.

Plugged in at a campsite it feels a bit too much like being in some kind of refugee centre, especially in Spain where quite a number of the inmates seem to be living there full-time for years, and are buried under tarpaulins and various "add-ons". And yes it can cost up to 30 EUR a night, and for what? I'm still using all my own stuff!

You become a bit of an expert at finding good places, even in cities. I am amused by some of the mistakes I made early on, although even now it's sometimes a surprise to find that your "ideal" spot is also considered so by the local teenagers and young adults who pitch up at midnight on Saturday with their boom-boom cars for their regular "botellon" (outdoor bottle party), part of the Spanish culture. But they never bother you, much to their credit. Hard to imagine that in the UK.

The unluckiest choice resulted in me being abruptly woken, with hangover, by the police and having to up anchor within minutes as they had received bomb warnings from ETA. Sure enough a bomb did go off nearby. Or maybe that was lucky to escape...


----------

